# Ebay : (



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ok, she claims it's a joke, but jeez- what kind of mind comes up with this crap???
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...540975860&rd=1


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

"A little threat never hurt." ???WTF? Ugh.


----------



## bravofrenchie (Oct 15, 2004)

Hmm... she claims it's a joke:

"I don't recommend putting soap in anyone's mouth (probably because my Mom did it to me once) but a little threat never hurt."
~
"for Bathing purposes only PLEASE!"
~
"great gag gift!"

But it does seem in bad taste. (Pardon the pun.) DH says that his mother used dish soap with him and his brother.







:


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Geez, I know. Have you seen this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...136565435&rd=1
Notice how she says it's a good "discreat" paddle for the kitchen. uke
And this :
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...152685818&rd=1


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

That religious paddle is just twisted
Annette


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

I actually think the Granny Paddle is worse than the religious one - that granny looks so sweet and gentle! But look out!


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Sick sick people


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

pft yeah and the granny paddle says it's in used condition. some poor hiney out there has been hit with that thing!!!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

OMG! How intimidating for some poor kid having that thing sitting in the kitchen. Ugh.


----------



## bravofrenchie (Oct 15, 2004)

OMG! The person selling the religious paddle lives in Vancouver, WA. I thought it might be my grandmother! She's into wood burning and carving stuff like that, and she's hard-core Catholic. She's the kind of person to make something like that, too. But the user name doesn't sound familiar, so I don't think it's her. (She also thinks Michael Moore should be shot for treason.)







:


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh wow...my stomach hurts now... That's awful.







I'm hard-core Catholic too, and I don't know about your grandmother bravofrenchie, but my God told me to love the children, not beat them with thick chunks of wood...


----------



## BlueBelle (Jun 19, 2004)

I think it's even sicker that that last paddle--the Noah's Ark one--has a bidder.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Another hard-core Catholic who does not beat her children!
Annette


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Argh!!!! Why, of WHY????? is it legal to sell objects whose sole purpose is hitting children?! What is wrong with this society???!?!!!


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

What I think is way more sad than the fact that it's being sold is the fact that people are actually buying it. I mean, what do you tell your kid; "My new way to beat you is in the mail right now!"
Yuck.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*
What I think is way more sad than the fact that it's being sold is the fact that people are actually buying it. I mean, what do you tell your kid; "My new way to beat you is in the mail right now!"
Yuck.

Sorry, but I just spit muffin on the keyboard.

Annette


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

I can't believe my eyes! Scary!


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

Ugh.

My friend, when she was 14, had her mouth washed out with cleaning fluid because her mum couldn't find the soap and was so mad she couldn't wait.


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

About the SPANKING PADDLE;

Quote:

IT WILL MAKE A FINE ADDITION TO YOUR HOME.
and

Quote:

APPLY AS NEEDED W/ LOVE


----------



## glittermom (May 22, 2004)

That is so sick and twisted


----------



## mermommy (Aug 16, 2004)

OK - now I could see using the soap as a gag gift for my younger siblings ( now 24 and almost 21) but not for children. The paddles are sick - especially the grandmother one .


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

uke

It makes me







to just think of it.


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

Did anyone else catch the irony in this:

Quote:

I don't recommend putting soap in anyone's mouth (probably because my Mom did it to me once) but a little threat never hurt.
Directly followed by this:

Quote:

This soap has been designed for those who care deeply for their families well being and health...


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

I think someone should report these to ebay. I can't see them supporting such items.


----------



## splendid (Jul 18, 2004)

You know I have been getting really sick of some people on eBay lately and the crap they are selling. Cancer touches home with my family (my mom has lost most of her friends) and there is a woman selling her child's hair for money. I don't know but it just so upsets me along with all the "discipline" paddles I have been seeing.


----------



## NovaL (Nov 25, 2001)

Some people are just sickning. That religious paddle is horrible!!!! Looks like something my MIL would have in her home.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *splendid*
You know I have been getting really sick of some people on eBay lately and the crap they are selling. Cancer touches home with my family (my mom has lost most of her friends) and there is a woman selling her child's hair for money. I don't know but it just so upsets me along with all the "discipline" paddles I have been seeing.









Oh my gosh. That's really awful. Is she just selling the hair or is she selling a wig? Either way it's not cool at all. That really upsets me a lot. eBay just doesn't moniter the stuff like they used to. I'm sorry you're mom has lost a lot of her friends. My grandfather died from lung cancer so it touches hom with me too.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh man, that's just so bad. I had my mouth washed out with soap a few times as a kid and that just makes my stomach turn. and, we had a paddle in catholic elementary school! I remember that well (although I don't recall ever being hit with it).

Like someone else said I think, the saddest thing really is that there are people out there buying that crap.


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh...the soap makes me sad, but the religious spanking paddle makes me feel like I just got punched in the gut. BTW, I reported this listing to eBay under their Weapons and Knives Policy. It doesn't apply, but at least I got a response e-mail that I was able to send the following message to:

"I am aware that the listing I reported to you is not specifically listed as prohibited under eBay's Weapons and Knives Policy. However, I would like eBay to consider prohibiting the sale of items intended solely to hit children (even under the guise of "discipline", such as the listing I reported."

Yuck, yuck, yuck.


----------



## amethystrse (Dec 4, 2004)

There are only two reasons I can think of for buying a paddle:

1. Frat boys doing their strange initiation thingy
2. Sex fettish (adults using it on adults with permission...usually it's padded and soft though...not meant to actually hurt).









The thought that anyone would use this stuff on kids is just sick, twisted, and illegal (at least in the United States). The fact that they mention in their ads to use it on children just makes me want to scream, find these people, and show them what it feels like to have someone beat your butt with a paddle the way they would use this on a kid! I mean, what kid of sick and twisted


----------



## splendid (Jul 18, 2004)

Here is the link to the auction I mentioned.

Woman selling child's hair


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *splendid*
Here is the link to the auction I mentioned.

Woman selling child's hair

I have no words. This whole thread makes me want to go back to bed and pull the covers over my head and pretend the world isn't the way it is.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I reported the hair lady (for what it's worth) and am going to report the other folks as well
Annette


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

How do I report them?

This is the question I emailed to the seller:

Quote:

Are you worried that you'll face prosecution, since the item you're selling is illegal in several states?


----------



## Magnoliamama (Apr 20, 2004)

I can clearly recall the principal in my parochial elementary school threatening me with a paddle for an infringement on the school bus. No one ever told me what I did wrong, but he called me (a kindergartener or first grader) to his office and showed me a paddle that looked a LOT like the second paddle as a threat. Corporal punishment was allowed in my school. It's sick and disgusting to sell such things. And the listing should be revised to say, "for decoration or CHILD ABUSE." What the heck is wrong with people?


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

This is the religious paddle people's response to my question:

Quote:

We definately appreciate your concern, but we do firmly believe in the Word of God which says, "If you refuse to discipline your children, it proves you don't love them; if you love your children, you will be prompt to discipline them." Proverbs 13:24
and my answer:

Quote:

That may be true, but the rod that is spoken of is Proverbs is a big shepherd's rod, which was used to guide the sheep, not to hit them. Those verses could easily read not to withhold your guidance from your children. Which, judging from the behavior of the loving Christ, would make more sense.

Also know that at least one person has reported your item under the ebay Knives and Weapons policy (those things are not allowed for sale on ebay). I didn't report it because she already had, or I would have myself.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think you should report it as well- then it's not just some fringe mama, but a whole bunch of us!
Annette


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

that has got to be the dumbest thing I've seen latley. I guess it's a gag, but I don't find it funny.

omg and the thing with the girl and the hair is just plain disturbing! the mom did it to get the girl xmas gifts?









(btw the last time I checked, it was illegal to sell human hair in the united states) I had a client once (I worked as a cosmotologist for 10 years) upon a time that had hair to her knees and wanted to sell it when she cut it off. it was no go, no one could buy it. the only place that would take it was
Locks of Love.

eta- my sick curiosity got the best of me and I just looked at ebay under "paddle"







: I can't believe what I am seeing! there are quite a few family paddles,board of education paddle,etc. listed. how can this be legal?


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bravofrenchie*
OMG! The person selling the religious paddle lives in Vancouver, WA. I thought it might be my grandmother! She's into wood burning and carving stuff like that, and she's hard-core Catholic. She's the kind of person to make something like that, too. But the user name doesn't sound familiar, so I don't think it's her. (She also thinks Michael Moore should be shot for treason.)







:


Hey, i'm going there for Christmas!For dh's family. I could find out who-done-it and give em' a good talkin'too


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

My parents have a camp and one of their neighbors there, an older lady, gave my mom a paadle she makes to sell at craft fairs, it is a padded thing with pretty fabric and ribbon and it says "Grandma's Paddle" on it, she brought it over when I was there with the kids. I am sure it is supposed to be a cute decoration thing. My mom told the kids that it was a poking paddle- like she pokes them in the sides with it ---to play, like a tickle- they love it. I am glad she turned it into a fun play item.

Dh's mom would actually use that kind of thing for it's intended purpose, which is why our kids are never alone there.


----------



## manda (Jun 2, 2004)

Ewww, the hair thing is just... weird. Who would buy that?


----------



## splendid (Jul 18, 2004)

Apparently there is a bidder.


----------



## slightly crunchy (Jul 7, 2003)

OMGosh, this brings back horrible memories from my childhood. My parents had a paddle that was specifically made for discipline, too. It had some kind of pictures on it when I was little, but after four kids they got worn off.























Sadly, whoever said it's illegal to sell such things, is wrong. There is no law in the US against spanking your kid, with a paddle or otherwise.


----------



## lunar forest (Feb 20, 2003)

If you search "spanking paddle" on ebay you'll find TONS of sick, sick paddles for sale! Even leather ones.







: Here's a link:

http://search.ebay.com/paddle-spanki...trypageZsearch

I don't know what good reporting them would do, but it's worth a try!!!


----------



## lunar forest (Feb 20, 2003)

double post


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I don't think selling human hair is illegal in the US. Some wigs and extentions are sold made from human hair. They are expensive and that is why there is locks of love. I have an aquantaince that had her own hair made into a wig when she had cancer.

I do think it is a little weird to sell the hair like this but there are weirder things like the paddles. I do see people that would want or need the hair.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

This is totally off-topic, but I thought it would give all of you a good laugh! Some people must just have more money than they know what to do with these days.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e=STRK:MEWA:IT

After seeing this, I told my husband that maybe I should start selling "lucky" tampons on Ebay for $100 a piece!!!!! (really kidding by the way)


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

I know that it is legal to spank, but is it legal to use soap in a child's mouth? That is sooo discusting!!! I was abused as a three-four-year-old child, and the mouth-soap treatment was a part of it (among many other worse things). It was many years before I could stand the smell of soap without gagging. I hope no one ever even thinks about doing it!!


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

The soap is in bad taste but it is listed as being a gag and she says a few times not to use it on children, so I don't think it is too bad.

The paddles are just sad. It's sad to think anyone would use an object to hit a child, it's bad enough to use your open hand, but a thick wooden board? Just sad.

Now, that shirt.... I don't even have words. It is now up to $278 with 5 days left. Some pour sucker is spending all that money on an ugly plaid button up shirt. Heck I could probably sell my lucky bra for double that.

ETA Oh yeah the hair. I don't see the big deal with the hair. Why is it wrong to sell it? There are two hair auctions by the same seller. It looks like both her and her daughter cut their hair and are selling it. Why is that so bad? It's no worse than selling cloth diapers to pay for Christmas instead of donating them to a charity. Or a better example is knitting soakers and selling them. It took them a long time to grow out their hair and keep it in good shape (no perms, dyes, etc.) just like it takes a lot of time to knit a soaker. That's just my take on it at least.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Good news, the granny paddle auction ended without it selling and the religious paddle seems to be gone. It said it's an invalid item when I click the link. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5*
Good news, the granny paddle auction ended without it selling and the religious paddle seems to be gone. It said it's an invalid item when I click the link. Anyone else notice that?

Yay Mamas!!!_ Good for everyone who complained : )
Annette


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Crazy! And that shirt is ugly....................not turning me on!


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah the religious one is gone...I told dh about it...he said..."Oh great, what do you tell your kid...'not only am I going to beat you...I'm going to beat you with God!'"

I don't understand people sometimes. My mom used a hairbrush on me. one of the stiff bristled ones. I remember one time in particular she forgot to use the back of the brush and hit me with the bristles. ouch.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrea*
About the SPANKING PADDLE;

Quote:
IT WILL MAKE A FINE ADDITION TO YOUR HOME.

and

Quote:
APPLY AS NEEDED W/ LOVE













































Um... is anyone else getting the impression that this is more of a *fetish* item than an actual disciplinary tool?


----------



## degeeter (Dec 12, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...543523573&rd=1

uke

"This 22" OAK PADDLE is made from solid, high-quality oak and measures in lenght 22" and boasts a smooth, easy-to-grip handle for more efficient results!!!"

How lovely, they even have "gift services".

OH and check out the name of the website.


----------



## degeeter (Dec 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
Um... is anyone else getting the impression that this is more of a *fetish* item than an actual disciplinary tool?


I don't think that it would have a granny painted on it if it was for that purpose.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amethystrse*
There are only two reasons I can think of for buying a paddle:

1. Frat boys doing their strange initiation thingy
2. Sex fettish (adults using it on adults with permission...usually it's padded and soft though...not meant to actually hurt).









The thought that anyone would use this stuff on kids is just sick, twisted, and illegal (at least in the United States). The fact that they mention in their ads to use it on children just makes me want to scream, find these people, and show them what it feels like to have someone beat your butt with a paddle the way they would use this on a kid! I mean, what kid of sick and twisted


















Nope not illegal. Maybe in a few states, but not country wided, and not in most states. REally sad isn't it?


----------

